# How to make Masala Soda?



## RCuber (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes its me asking this ..  

I just cant find the recipe for making "Masala Lime Soda" or "Jal Jeera Masala Soda" ..  Any one knows how to make it ? 

EDIT: Found it 


> 1 Tea Spoon Jal Jeera powder ( I used MTR Powder )
> Half a slice of lime
> Salt according to taste
> 250 ml strong club soda


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 8, 2008)

Funky.. techie..


----------



## max_demon (Jan 8, 2008)

it tasts good , in my school it sells at Rs 3 pper glass


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 8, 2008)

why do you need to add 'soda' to it?Won't simple masala neembu paani do?


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 8, 2008)

Masala mein lime daalo and then Soda... but don't put Apple in that


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 8, 2008)

^^masala mein Lime aur soda ya soda mein masala and lime?I am confused.


----------



## iMav (Jan 8, 2008)

charan get urself a jal jeera mix sachet add watever u want to ... soda; whiskey; lime; wine


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 8, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^masala mein Lime aur soda ya soda mein masala and lime?I am confused.


Yaar do like MS does- wysiwyg [here "S" is SAY].. So put Masala n then lime n then soda


----------



## RCuber (Jan 8, 2008)

iMav said:


> charan get urself a jal jeera mix sachet add watever u want to ... soda; whiskey; lime; wine



Thanks ... gota try that today


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 8, 2008)

oh its masal soda!!! i thought its masala dosa


----------



## RCuber (Jan 8, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> why do you need to add 'soda' to it?Won't simple masala neembu paani do?


Cause I just dont like nimbu pani..  I like Lime Soda a lot


----------



## Faun (Jan 8, 2008)

lol 
I try to refrain from soda, my bones are gettin hollow...lol.

Only fresh fruit juice here


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 8, 2008)

^^^Wo to figure bata rahi hai in the Display 
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36a.gif


----------



## iMav (Jan 8, 2008)

T159 said:


> I try to refrain from soda, my bones are gettin hollow...lol.


 hmmm .... in that case i wonder how my bones are


----------



## Faun (Jan 8, 2008)

iMav said:


> hmmm .... in that case i wonder how my bones are


lol...buddy not now but later, budhape mein pata chalega

waise am fine, no probs here, wat i wrote was just the consequence of lot of CO2 circulating thru blood stream (i was a biology student first)



enticer86 said:


> ^^^Wo to figure bata rahi hai in the Display
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36a.gif



lol...that picture got screwed in avatar, it was fine in my PC.

Waise shes the fittest women, lot of workout...


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 8, 2008)

i kno man...tabhi to i said


----------



## vivekrules (Jan 8, 2008)

lolz.. do 1 thing.. take soda nd den add masala (khane me jo aata hai) .lolz haha. nd juz test it  hahahha..lolz...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 8, 2008)

max_demon said:


> it tasts good , in my school it sells at Rs 3 pper glass


u r 21 n still in school!!!!!!


----------



## Pathik (Jan 8, 2008)

Nimbu Pani+ Masala + Soda


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey charan gives us some too buddy.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 8, 2008)

@charan:try Soda Sarbath.it is better than nimbu paani!.sarbath can be anything from roohafsa to local "Naruneendi"(Sarasaparilla [SIZE=-1]Hemidesmus indicus)[/SIZE]"I donno what it is called in hindi !may be "Sarasaparilla"? in Kerala,it is available almost everywhere


----------



## Faun (Jan 8, 2008)

praka123 said:


> (Sarasaparilla [SIZE=-1]Hemidesmus indicus)[/SIZE]


lol...kindgdom plantae species 
from wikipedia:
"...it is anabolic in its effect. It stimulates the flow of bile and removes toxins from the body. It is a good diuretic and increases flow of urine three to four times..."


----------



## RCuber (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok finally I got the taste I was looking for  



> 1 Tea Spoon Jal Jeera powder ( I used MTR Powder )
> Half a slice of lime
> Salt according to taste
> 250 ml strong club soda



ummmm very refreshing  

@prakash .. sure I will try that 

Thanks iMav for the tip


----------



## iMav (Jan 9, 2008)

Charan said:


> Thanks iMav for the tip


 ur welcome ... damn now u making me feel like getting 1 for myself


----------



## RCuber (Jan 9, 2008)

iMav said:


> ur welcome ... damn now u making me feel like getting 1 for myself


Go and get one for yourself


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 9, 2008)

y make masala soda??
drink pepsi and enjoy-ye dil maange more


----------



## RCuber (Jan 9, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> y make masala soda??
> drink pepsi and enjoy-ye dil maange more



Its all natural .. no added preservatives


----------



## ilugd (Jan 9, 2008)

pesticides??


----------



## praka123 (Jan 9, 2008)

^there is this special lime called Limca Lime available in Kochi;they add some cashew?powder etc.Ok kinda drink


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 9, 2008)

has anyone drunk LIME MINT SODA.... haaaaaaaa.. the taste is still in my tongue... lol


----------



## praka123 (Jan 9, 2008)

^u meant lemon soda


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 9, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^u meant lemon soda



heh...! LIME *MINT* SODA


----------



## krazzy (Jan 10, 2008)

Anyone here ever tasted ice-cream soda? Its mind-blowing. Masala soda also tastes good. But why make it at home? Just buy the Dukes masala soda bottle.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 10, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> Anyone here ever tasted ice-cream soda? Its mind-blowing.



yes heard of it but never tired 



> Masala soda also tastes good. But why make it at home? Just buy the Dukes masala soda bottle.


I think its not natural


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah,as someone mentioned i am reading this thread title again and again as Masala Dosa  strange! .

@charanost some andhra dishes  i know they are very hot!(achaaR?)i had lot of friends from andhra(khammam,hydbad,vizag etc) back in engg time


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 10, 2008)

I have tested ice cream soda,it tastes fantastic.
I love kokam serbet,its taste is awesome.Drinking a glass now itself.


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 10, 2008)

What abt that Ginger limca?? It tasted different too


----------



## RCuber (Jan 10, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @charanost some andhra dishes  i know they are very hot!(achaaR?)i had lot of friends from andhra(khammam,hydbad,vizag etc) back in engg time



oops .. unfortunately .. im fully qualified only in eating and not cooking  so cant help with the recepies brother


----------



## Pathik (Jan 10, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> Anyone here ever tasted ice-cream soda? Its mind-blowing. Masala soda also tastes good. But why make it at home? Just buy the Dukes masala soda bottle.


Yep very popular here.
BTW 1 more thing guys. Ever tried mixing ice cream with pepsi?
Try a mix of vanilla with Pepsi.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

^i mix pepsi with OCR


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 10, 2008)

has anybody drunk pepsi-milk
half pepsi half milk.
the combo roxxx


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 10, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^i mix pepsi with OCR



lolz

if i buy pepsi bottle to experiment, my friends will misunderstand me [like above mentioned thing]. 

Have anyone tried this:
get a bottle of concentrated coconut water[will look like light coloured honey].
Now hydrate it with a sodamaker after diluting. 
Its even better than real fresh coconut water[narial pani], or elaneeru, or karikin vellam.

@praka
have u tried OCR with elaneeru?


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> has anybody drunk pepsi-milk
> half pepsi half milk.
> the combo roxxx


 yes it does ... every year at karva chauth mom has it and so i do too but its more tasty if the milk is like McDs shakes .... the thick icy thing


----------



## vish786 (Jan 10, 2008)

hehe.... masala dosa..... kya topic hai


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 10, 2008)

^^ 
masala dosa nahi masala soda.
ulta padh liya kya?



iMav said:


> yes it does ... every year at karva chauth mom has it and so i do too but its more tasty if the milk is like McDs shakes .... the thick icy thing



we can shake it in the mixi with some crushed ice.simple
i do the same


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 10, 2008)

@vish786
itll mess up dude
if u try to eat masala soda, itll get into lungs
nd if u try to drink masala dosa, itll get stuck in throat


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

i think none of u have enjoyed kerala(calicut) style: sharja shake,saudi shake,apple,orange,pista......and many!the milkshake is different and it is thick and very tasty unlike the milkshake which u pay rs20+ and get some cooled water  any kerala guys here will explain it!


----------



## vish786 (Jan 10, 2008)

oye maa.....  mmyyyyy mistake its Masala_ Soda. _


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 10, 2008)

Do other states haf different kinda milkshakes?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

^none afaik.i tried in coimbatore,mangalore,bangalore etc there also the same malabar people who makes speciality shakes!(and limes!)


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 10, 2008)

@Charan
any video or screenshots.?


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2008)

aravind_n20 said:


> @Charan
> any video or screenshots.?


  of what the masala soda


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 10, 2008)

Here local Kottayam guys are making excellent shakes and many more flavours also[over 20]. And most of em are seasonnal like gua, anar, mango, strawberry, mulberry, apple, orange, supporta etc.
And there is also varients lke shake with icecream nd will cost upto 40~45. But its really nice nd takes some time to finish.

yup, videos or atlest screenshots will help hitchen noobs like me to try making it. After all if somethin mess up, we gona eat it na...


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

^yea,it is the same everywhere in kerala,may be except trivendrum.
yeah the shake makers of kozhikode and kannur are most famous and innovative!others just copy the idea!for eg:now shavrma is available almost in everytown in kerala-the source is these calicut guys only!same goes with khubbu's etc.we can see most of the hotels and snack bars are ran by ppl from kozhikode!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 11, 2008)

But a store named Malabar Ice Burg makes the best shakes, but are expensive nd takes hell lot time for those dumbos to make it. Sometimes we ll have to waut 1/2 hr.

ur avatar is kool. a PRIDE cat


----------



## RCuber (Jan 11, 2008)

aravind_n20 said:


> @Charan
> any video or screenshots.?


you gotta be kidding me


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 11, 2008)

What a topic.... !!! My tastebuds are cursing me for still reading all 3 pages and yet not making one!!! 

I'm gonna make masala soda now...!

Milkshakes.. lemonade.. guys.. guys.. post the recepies in tutorial section.. alongwith screenshots


----------



## RCuber (Jan 11, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> I'm gonna make masala soda now...!


Go get it 


> Milkshakes.. lemonade.. guys.. guys.. post the recepies in tutorial section.. alongwith screenshots



screenshots?  there is no printscreen button or switch in the kitchen


----------



## praka123 (Jan 11, 2008)

^u gotta have a mobile;right?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 11, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^u gotta have a mobile;right?


lol ok you got it


----------



## Who (Jan 11, 2008)

Add Mint in Pepsi, Coke, etc.. after opening it & share your experince here..


----------



## RCuber (Jan 11, 2008)

smit said:


> Add Mint in Pepsi, Coke, etc.. after opening it & share your experince here..



Well as I told before in this thread I dont drink Pepsi coke etc etc, so no chance of me trying that.. 

BTW were you bringing up the mentos+dite coke topic?


----------



## AshishSharma (Jan 11, 2008)

Well I've tried something close to Masala Soda and liked it .. it's called Masala Thums-up same prep but replace soda with thums-up and enjoy maadi ...


----------



## Who (Jan 11, 2008)

Charan said:


> Well as I told before in this thread I dont drink Pepsi coke etc etc, so no chance of me trying that..
> 
> BTW were you bringing up the mentos+dite coke topic?



No my friend told me when you add mint in newly opened bottle of coke(etc) ,  most of the coke comes out of the bottle & on to your cloths it will 

 Just try it, its damn great. (try gettng one of your friends to do this.)


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 11, 2008)

Try putting salt in pepsi. There wud hardly any pepsi left in bottle.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey how do you make this mint masala soda? Charan. Bohot peeliya kya? Bathroom gaya hoga *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif Let me know where you get this masala soda in Bangalore dude.


----------



## MysticDews (Jan 12, 2008)

A little off-topic,
but has anyone tried vinegar and chilly added to Appy?
I did that and loved it


----------



## RCuber (Jan 12, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> Hey how do you make this mint masala soda? Charan. Bohot peeliya kya? Bathroom gaya hoga *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif Let me know where you get this masala soda in Bangalore dude.



missed this post 

in bangalore its available in most of the juice parlors..


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's a vid on this mint+coke = explosion thing:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoeMvgM9v_4
It is caused bcoz the slim coating on mentos will destroy the ST of coke.


----------

